# Archery Books and DVDs



## Oxford

*Idiot Proof Archery by Bernie Pellerite. BOOK*
LINK
A great book for beginners and intermediate shooters with special sections for dealing with target panic.

___________________________________________
*
The Evolution Instructional DVD by John Dudley*
LINK

Carter Enterprises is proud to present the newly released DVD, "Evolve, Envision, Behold! The Evolution!"
Watch and learn as John Dudley demonstrates tips on proper form and shoot execution using the Evolution, Carter's new true back tension release. The DVD provides over 30 minutes of instruction and shooting footage. Follow these helpful techniques and evolve into the best shooter you can be. 

___________________________________________

*ALLEN ARCHERY MECHANICS 101 DVD*
LINK

• DEDICATED TO MAKING EVRY ARCHER A BETTER HUNTER
• DE-MYSTIFYS THE BOW SETUP WITH STEP-BY-STEP BOW SET-UP INSTRUCTIONS
• LEARN HOW TO PROPERLY SHOOT WHEN HUNTING
• A "MUST HAVE" FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN LEARNING PROPER HUNTING/SHOOTING TECHNIQUES

______________________________________

*GEORGE RYALS PROFESSIONAL TUNING TECHNIQUES DVD*
LINK
Clear and easy to understand instructions from one of the best target shooters and teachers in archery.
________________________________________

*With Winning in Mind: The Mental Management System BOOK*
by Lanny R. Bassham (Author)
LINK
Considered the "bible" of competitive mental management. There is also a series of DVDs available as well.

MORE PRODUCTS LINK

__________________________________________
*STRAIGHT TALK FROM MICHAEL BRADEN DVD *
LINK
An informative and detailed explanation of proper form and practice techniques. Highly recommended.
___________________________________________

*The Holding Steady DVD *
LINK

This DVD was created to help you hold your pins steady at the range or in the field. To help you hone your bow shooting skills, Michelle and Terry Ragsdale explain in detail the aiming process in this 35-minute DVD. Holding Steady also features practical advice from equipment set-up to practice techniques.

___________________________________________
*
Archery and Bowhunting DVD purchase and rental*
HUNTFLIX.com
A great web site for buying or renting DVDs. And I designed the site 

____________________________________________

*On Target for Tuning Your Compound Bow (Paperback) *
Larry Wise
LINK

One of the best books on the subject.

_________________________________________

*Core Archery BOOK*
Larry Wise
LINK

______________________________________

*Archery Anatomy by Ray Axford BOOK*
LINK

_______________________________________

*Professional Archery Technique by Kirk Etheridge BOOK*
LINK

________________________________________

*Tuning DVD by LeEarl*

LINK


----------



## Oxford

,


----------

